# Cramps at 5 weeks pregnant



## jen1986 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,

I am 5+1 today and yesterday when i stretched in the morning i had a pulling cramp pain in my right ovary area?? Then when i stood up i had a stretching type cramp over my lower uterus for a second or 2. That was the only cramp i had yesterday but today when i stood up i had another cramp on my right side and had another one a few hours later. It isn't like af pains but is uncomfortable although it has only lasted a second or 2 each time i have had it. I hadn't had any cramps or twinges until now so it is worrying me incase it means i am more likely to miscarry again? Would uterus stretching feel like the cramp i have had or is it too early to feel anything like that?

I was feeling really positive before yesterday as i have had lots of pg symptoms like nausea, boobs are much bigger, food aversions, extreme tiredness and light-headed etc and i still have these. but in all the pg books i have seen none of them mention cramps until the later stages of pregnancy and under miscarriage so i am feeling a bit worried now.

Any advice you could give to reassure me would be great. Thank you in advance. 

Jenny x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

everything you've experienced sounds fairly common, all your muscles are relaxed, and you can easily pull things when moving, and you quite often can have cramps for the first few weeks, 

Don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jen1986 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

Thank you so much for replying to me so soon. I haven't had anything since yesterday morning so im feeling much better now and glad to know its quite normal anyway!  

Thanks again,

Jenny x


----------

